# Stuck in toxic marriage



## chnm2000 (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm a middle aged man stuck in a toxic marriage. I'm struggling between the thoughts of getting a divorce and staying in the marriage for my kids. Where can I get some help and advises?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

More details would help.

What are the main issues?

Why do you call your marriage toxic?

How many years married?

How old are the kids?


----------



## Po12345 (Apr 28, 2011)

Need to know more information to make a more informed response. What are your main problems with her? What are her main problems with you?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Hey, Chmn2000, welcome!

You might consider looking through different threads on the 'Considering Divorce or Separation' board on this site. MANY people are in a similar situation as you, and you can read advice that may be pertinent to you, as well. You can also ask more questions there.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

chnm2000,

A toxic marriage is by definition a marriage/relantionship that emotion and/or physically abuses you. If you could take a moment to reply with specifics we could give you better advice. Good luck and welcome.


----------

